# No More Jesus Rifles



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Polical correctness bullshit at its finest here. *

After ABC News Report, Trijicon Announces Plan to Remove Bible Codes from Gun Sights Provided to U.S. Military*

Trijicon, the gunsight maker that has imprinted Bible verse numbers on its scopes, has announced that it will no longer imprint the verses on the sides of scopes intended for the U.S. military, and will also provide clients with the kits to remove the Bible verse numbers from existing scopes.

An ABC News report earlier this week revealed that the Michigan-based company, which has a contract to provide up to 800,000 scopes to the U.S. military, prints references to New Testament chapters and verses in code next to the model numbers of its scopes. The scopes are used by the U.S. Marine Corps and Army in Iraq and Afghanistan, and by U.S. allies in those countries, and for the training of Afghan and Iraqi troops.

"Trijicon has proudly served the U.S. military for more than two decades, and our decision to offer to voluntarily remove these references is both prudent and appropriate," said Stephen Bindon, Trijicon president and CEO in a statement. "We want to thank the Department of Defense for the opportunity to work with them and will move as quickly as possible to provide the modification kits for deployment overseas."

Pentagon press secretary Geoff Morrell said the Department of Defense "applauds the voluntary actions announced today by Trijicon."

Morrell said the coded Bible reference were clearly inappropriate. Said Morrell, "It is not the policy of the Department of Defense to put religious references of any kind on its equipment."

Earlier today, Gen. David Petraeus, who commands CentCom, which oversees U.S. forces in Iraq and Afghanistan, told a D.C. thinktank that the company's practice was "disturbing &#8230;and a serious concern for me" and field commanders. He said there had been considerable discussions within the Department of Defense about how to deal with Trijicon's practice.

The Trijicon statement said that the company would: "Remove the inscription reference on all U.S. military products that are in the company's factory that have already been produced, but have yet to be shipped" and "Provide 100 modification kits to forces in the field to remove the reference on the already forward deployed optical sights."

The company also said it would ensure future procurements from the Department of Defense are produced without scripture references,a nd offer foreign forces that have purchased the products "the same remedies."

Haris Tarin, director of the Washington, D.C., office of the Muslim Public Affairs Council, a civil-rights group, said his organization welcomed the announcement. Said Tarin, "We must ensure that incidents like these are not repeated, so as not to give the impression that our country is involved in a religious crusade, which hurts America's image abroad and puts our soldiers in harms way."

Ibrahim Hooper, communications director for the Council on American-Islamic Relations, said that Trijicon had made a "responsible move ... that will help reduce or eliminate a potential danger to our nation's military."

*New Zealand, Australia to Remove Bible Codes from Guns*

The New Zealand military and the Australian military have already announced their plans to remove the inscriptions from their Trijicon scopes. The British military had also expressed concern about the codes. 
Trijicon has a $660 million multi-year contract to provide up to 800,000 sights to the Marine Corps, and additional contracts to provide sights to the U.S. Army.

U.S. military rules specifically prohibit the proselytizing of any religion in Iraq or Afghanistan and were drawn up in order to prevent criticism that the U.S. was embarked on a religious "Crusade" in its war against al Qaeda and Iraqi insurgents.

A photo on a Department of Defense Web site shows Iraqi soldiers being trained by U.S. troops with a rifle equipped with the bible-coded sights.

One of the citations on the gun sights, 2COR4:6, is an apparent reference to Second Corinthians 4:6 of the New Testament, which reads: "For God, who commanded the light to shine out of darkness, hath shined in our hearts, to give the light of the knowledge of the glory of God in the face of Jesus Christ."

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/jesus-rifles/story?id=9618791&page=1


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

That is BS.

Others may not feel the same as me, but I believe God is one of the Founding Fathers of our country. If you don't like it, don't buy it.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I wonder if Trijicon should protest back to the DoD that the cash they were paid for the equipment had religious inscriptions on it too.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

As one of this board's few atheists, I have to say that I am outraged that Trijicon has been putting Bible-verse references on its optical sights!
If any of you other board members feel the same way, I suggest that you immediately send the offending optics to me, for appropriate disposal.*

*Appropriate Disposal: Attachment to my own rifles.

Just trying to help...
:watching:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

99.9% of the bastards can't read and the rest are forbidden from knowing anything about the Bible so how the he!! are they to know what a few characters stand for.

I believe Trigicon should preserve their products by giving them a wipe with pig fat just prior to shipment.

Who ever issued the formal complaint be it Patreaus or someone else should be demoted and fired if not hung. IMHO

tumbleweed


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

MLB said:


> I wonder if Trijicon should protest back to the DoD that the cash they were paid for the equipment had religious inscriptions on it too.


Wow.. didn't even think of that


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I'm a little confused as to why this fuss took so long to come up...apparently the company has had the tradition of putting Bible citations on the end of the serial number for close to 30 years, it was well-known by AR-15 enthusiasts...I don't get why the media and such are bothering to raise a fuss about it now.

I hope our troops don't end up shafted and without sights on this one by the higher-ups raising Cain about it. :smt076

KG


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> As one of this board's few atheists, I have to say that I am outraged that Trijicon has been putting Bible-verse references on its optical sights!
> If any of you other board members feel the same way, I suggest that you immediately send the offending optics to me, for appropriate disposal.*
> 
> *Appropriate Disposal: Attachment to my own rifles.
> ...


Steve.....Can I help you with this task.....*PLEASE???????????*


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

dosborn said:


> That is BS.
> 
> Others may not feel the same as me, but I believe God is one of the Founding Fathers of our country. If you don't like it, don't buy it.


Nicely put! :smt023


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

kg333 said:


> I'm a little confused as to why this fuss took so long to come up...apparently the company has had the tradition of putting Bible citations on the end of the serial number for close to 30 years, it was well-known by AR-15 enthusiasts...I don't get why the media and such are bothering to raise a fuss about it now.
> 
> I hope our troops don't end up shafted and without sights on this one by the higher-ups raising Cain about it. :smt076
> 
> KG


Who is usually Trijcon competitors... Could be stirred up by a competitor.. Who knows, in this economy, people are doing crazy stuf to earn a buck.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Just another reason why I don't watch the news anymore. I just can't stomach half of the garbage the bunch of swine feed america every day! Every day its the same $H!T...I don't let my wife put the news on when my little girl is around either....:smt076


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Ah, Some anti-gun government liberal probably picked up the info somewhere and see it as a church and state thing.But as stated it's being going on for years. So it being a problem all of a sudden like is a little odd. I'm sure the company lost their religion quick thinking that they would lose that fat contract. If it really meant something to them they would have said make them stop. I know I personally would take a death sentence rather than deny my faith. But it does depend on what one really believes in. And those checks are pretty big. 

I'll wager the private sales will spike though being they didn't say anything about removing the reference material from those optics. So, cake anyone? Lets have it and eat all we want mioght be the new motto over there at Trijicon.

BTW TOF? That was pretty dang funny.pig wipe...hahahahaaa!! I about fell out of my chair :anim_lol:

DJ


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

It must have offended a few of the muslims in the crosshairs..


W


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

MLB said:


> I wonder if Trijicon should protest back to the DoD that the cash they were paid for the equipment had religious inscriptions on it too.


The single greatest reply I have ever seen! :anim_lol:


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote: "Gen. David Petraeus, who commands CentCom, which oversees U.S. forces in Iraq and Afghanistan, told a D.C. thinktank that the company's practice was "disturbing …and a serious concern for me" and field commanders."

Wow! Really? Laying awake at night about this issue are we Sir? Why is it that, with but a few exceptions, every officer who exceeds the rank of light Colonel under goes this peculiar metamorphosis from a fighting thinking commander into a political lap kitty for the press and congress? Things must be really going great in the big sand box if this is our top commander's major worry. Geesh! If the troops dig it or at least are not complaining about it in mass and the equipment works as intended what's the beef? That is of course a rhetorical question which I will refrain from answering out of respect for forum rules governing profanity. Generally speaking politicians and the press survive off of attempting to make thier betters look less than they are but career brass should know better. All I can say is I'm glad I got out a lowly E-4 with my gray matter and steel balls still intact and fully functional. Rant off.

Sorry! That little blip in the middle of the text kind of caught my attention in case ya'll didn't notice. :smt1099

Tuefelhunden


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I wonder if the muslim fighters would take a reference of Allah off their equipment because it offended their enemy????? *NOT*


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

This is overboard 

I hate when this country tries to be politically correct. It makes us weak and look like little whining bitches


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

buck32 said:


> I wonder if the muslim fighters would take a reference of Allah off their equipment because it offended their enemy????? *NOT*


Hah that was good


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

This is just plain stupid, honestly... Who would complain about that?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Sad, sad, sad !!!!!!!!!!!!:smt011 :smt011 :smt011


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

Who invented "political correctness"? -- is it Al Gore again????

:anim_lol:


----------

